# Yamaha Rhino 660 Engine



## nFlow (Aug 12, 2010)

Ending the week on a strong note. Getting ready to ship this Yamaha Rhino 660 engine out to a customer. If you need any remanufactured engine work visit www.nflowmotorsports.com or call (812) 402-8282 to get a quote!


----------

